# APM problems

## emcnabb

I have a Dell Inspiron 5000 that has worked pretty well with Gentoo so far. One problem that has been pretty annoying is that I am not able to suspend my laptop (when the lid is shut or I press Fn - Esc). When I ran RedHat on my laptop I had no problems with this.

I have apm support complied into the kernel:                                                                                             <*>   Advanced Power Management BIOS support                                                                

The apmd is on and apm reports the correct information.

bash-2.05a# apm

AC on-line, battery status high: 100% (3:20)

This error does occur on boot though:

apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x03 (Driver version 1.16)

apm: get_event: Interface not connected

Any ideas?

----------

